# Read any good books lately?



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

Can anyone recommend some good books for manufacturing t-shirts, web site design, ecommerce, or any other part of the business?



p.s. I have found a lot of great information here and really appreciate the replies to my many questions.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Two similiar topics popping up so close to each other =)

Check over at http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=456


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I really like the "Non-Designer's" series of design books by Robin Williams. All her books are great. They're not too thick, so they don't bog you down with extra junk. They're real easy to understand. But what's unique about them is that Robin can verbalize design principles, whereas other people are lousy at doing that. So she really is great at teaching you specifically what is good and bad design, instead of being all vague and unhelpful. I am reading her web book right now. I had a 2D design teacher in college who couldn't tell us any actual principles to ensure good design. It was all trial and error. I thought he was a lousy teacher.


----------



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

You know the old saying... 

Those that can, do; 
those that can't, make infomercials


----------

